#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  И. Р. Гарри. Буддизм и политика в Тибетском районе КНР

## Поляков

Вышла книга И. Р. Гарри "Буддизм и политика в Тибетском районе КНР (II половина XX — начало XXI в.)"

Улан-Удэ: БНЦ СО РАН, 2009
70 x 100 1/16 (17,5 x 24,5 см), 500 экз., 320 стр., твердый переплет

Книга посвящена современной истории Тибета со времени вхождения в состав КНР в 1951 г. по начало XX в. Автор анализирует «тибетский вопрос», политику КПК в Тибетском районе КНР, борьбу тибетской диаспоры за независимость в тесной взаимосвязи с вопросом религии, который считает центральным в решении политических проблем Тибета. В работе также рассматриваются сино-тибетский диалог и проблема автономии.

Книга предназначена для специалистов историков, востоковедов, религиоведов, а также для всех, кто интересуется историей и духовной культурой Востока.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/2899

----------

Denli (28.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (28.02.2011), лесник (27.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

В оцифрованном виде у кого-нибудь есть? Не от жадности спрашиваю, а потому, что бумажный вариант в Непал заколебешься пересылать...

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Книга очень хорошая, читаю, не могу оторваться. На русском это первое полноценное научное исследование по данному вопросу, а не пропаганда. Автор проанализировала огромное количество источников (а также сама ездила в Тибет несколько раз). Очень многое узнаю такого, чего нигде раньше не читала, т.к. информация на русском очень односторонняя.

----------


## Топпер

> Книга очень хорошая, читаю, не могу оторваться. На русском это первое полноценное научное исследование по данному вопросу, а не пропаганда. Автор проанализировала огромное количество источников (а также сама ездила в Тибет несколько раз). Очень многое узнаю такого, чего нигде раньше не читала, т.к. информация на русском очень односторонняя.


А с какой т.з. подаётся информация? С объективной, прокитайской, или профритибетской?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Вот именно, что с объективной. Я пока дочитала только до восстания 59-го года, и могу сказать, что автор не склоняет ни к какой точке зрения прямо, а анализирует, почему все произошло так, как произошло. Показывает, как тибетцы видели ситуацию и как китайцы, чего пытались добиться те и другие. При этом она цитирует речи и телеграммы Мао, цитирует воспоминания главных участников событий с тибетской стороны, различные письма, анализирует роль и интересы других стран. 

Имеющаяся литература на русском языке позволяет увидеть проблему глазами тибетцев, а читая эту книгу, как бы оказываешься по другую сторону баррикад, и, честно говоря, большее сочувствие вызывают китайцы, т.к. присоединение Тибета было необходимо (хотя бы потому, что Америка уже воевала Корее; по мнению исследователей, это могло быть толчком к действию для китайцев по решению вопроса с Тибетом), и китайцы не хотели крови и оттягивали реформы как могли, но тибетцы были очень консервативны, абсолютно оторваны от внешнеполитической реальности, неадекватно оценивали свои силы и сами навлекли на себя беду, начав расправу над китайскими чиновниками, которые пытались сломать их привычный уклад жизни (феодальный). Китайцы в ответ проявили чрезмерную жестокость и пошло-поехало по нарастающей...

А начиналось все весьма неплохо, китайские войска вели себя примерно, китайцы вкладывали огромное количество сил и денег в развитие Тибета, вот интересная цитата из книги по поводу этого периода (начало 50-х):



> Индийский представитель Синха удивлялся по поводу смены отношения тибетцев к китайцам. Он писал: "Мы оказались перед лицом необычайного зрелища любви и энтузиазма тибетцев по отношению к китайским вещам: повсюду наблюдалось острое стремление подражать китайцам, одеваться, разговаривать, вести себя и петь, как китайцы, и это было особенно заметно среди респектабельной группы официальных семейств Лхасы, которые первыми поддались моде. Нашествие новокитайской культуры на тибетское общество, будь то в музыке, идеологии, одежде или речи, было на самом деле чем-то замечательным: то, что было статичным на этой земле, стало живым и динамичным. Не было дома в Лхасе, где портреты Мао и его соратников не нашли бы места на домашнем алтаре".

----------

Ersh (14.03.2011), лесник (01.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

У меня на эту тему есть хорошая книга 1958 г. британского журналиста А.Уиннингтона "Тибет. Рассказ о путешествии".
Он проехал под вновь построенной дороге до Лхасы с группой журналистов.

----------


## Setuge

Трудно согласиться с Liza Lyolina по поводу книги И.Р. Гарри "Буддизм и политика в Тибетском районе КНР". Эту книгу трудно назвать объективной.

"На русском это первое полноценное научное исследование по данному вопросу, а не пропаганда". Да нет, серьезные исследования были и раньше – например, Богословский, Кычанов и другие, они позволяют увидеть проблему отнюдь не глазами тибетцев.

В книге Гарри очень много цитат. Но поданы они таким образом, что выводы получаются прокитайскими: многие факты, скажем так, оставлены "за кадром". В целом, к тибетским источникам в книге видно меньше доверия, чем к прокитайским публикациям на Западе или в Китае. Возможно, потому у Liza Lyolina больше сочувствия и вызвали китайцы. Присоединение показалось необходимым, китайцы якобы не хотели крови и оттягивали реформы как могли. А вот консервативные тибетцы оказались сами виноваты, начав расправу над китайскими чиновниками, которые пытались сломать их феодальный уклад... Конечно, потом китайцы в ответ проявили чрезмерную жестокость – но виноваты все равно тибетцы.

По-видимому, тибетцы должны были радоваться присоединению своей страны к чужому государству и уничтожению компартией того уклада жизни, который их вполне устраивал. Притом, что "китайские войска вели себя примерно, китайцы вкладывали огромное количество сил и денег в развитие Тибета". Но в библиотеках и Интернете легко найти совсем другие факты, почему-то в данном случае не обсуждаемые.

В предисловии к книге обозначен главный подход: аргументы надо строить не на "анормальных и нецелесообразных взаимоотношениях", а исходя из сегодняшней реальности (цитата из тибетского коммуниста Пунцога Вангьяла). Но Пунцог Вангьял первым из тибетцев стал коммунистом, чтобы менять Тибет на китайских принципах, т.к. считал его строй "нецелесообразным". Он немало помог установлению власти КНР в Тибете. А "сегодняшнюю реальность" диктует КПК. Выходит, тибетцам надо просить мелкие уступки и постепенно становиться китайцами?

"Построение образа "независимого Тибета" диаспорой также основано на упрощенных символах – старый Тибет как идеальная страна (Шангрила), незаконная оккупация, геноцид, репрессии, насильственная ассимиляция, справедливая борьба за права человека, свободу и независимость... Однако, по нашему мнению, этот стереотип так же, как китайский, построен на политическом мифотворчестве и отрицании истории" (на странице 27). Все, что сказано до слова "Шангрила" включительно – неверно, а все, что после него и до многоточия – это факты, а не политическое мифотворчество или отрицание истории. Повторяю: это может проверить каждый.

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Трудно согласиться с Liza Lyolina по поводу книги И.Р. Гарри "Буддизм и политика в Тибетском районе КНР". Эту книгу трудно назвать объективной.
> 
> "На русском это первое полноценное научное исследование по данному вопросу, а не пропаганда". Да нет, серьезные исследования были и раньше – например, Богословский, Кычанов и другие, они позволяют увидеть проблему отнюдь не глазами тибетцев.


Хорошо, возможно, я и погорячилась с таким заявлением, что это первое научное исследование. Просто об этих исследованиях мало кто знает, я думаю (я вот о них узнала впервые из книги Гарри), зато книги с протибетской точкой зрения широко распространены.




> В книге Гарри очень много цитат. Но поданы они таким образом, что выводы получаются прокитайскими: многие факты, скажем так, оставлены "за кадром".


Какие, к примеру, факты оставлены за кадром, которые опровергают выводы книги?




> В целом, к тибетским источникам в книге видно меньше доверия, чем к прокитайским публикациям на Западе или в Китае. Возможно, потому у Liza Lyolina больше сочувствия и вызвали китайцы.


Не согласна, что к тибетским источникам видно меньше доверия. Например, в книге постоянно цитируется Ц. Шакья и другие тибетские авторы. Или это прокитайский автор, по-вашему? В книге нет доверия к ничем не обоснованным данным, например о 6 млн. тибетцев в 1950 году (цифра, постоянно озучиваемая тибетской диаспорой). Или есть доказательства, что их было именно столько, а китайцы  сфальсифицировали данные переписи населения?





> Присоединение показалось необходимым, китайцы якобы не хотели крови и оттягивали реформы как могли.


Тибет могли подмять под себя в любой момент США. Почему Китай должен был отдавать эту территорию, традиционно так или иначе подконтрольную ему, США, своему врагу?

Почему якобы? В книге достаточно доказательств этому.




> А вот консервативные тибетцы оказались сами виноваты, начав расправу над китайскими чиновниками, которые пытались сломать их феодальный уклад... Конечно, потом китайцы в ответ проявили чрезмерную жестокость – но виноваты все равно тибетцы. По-видимому, тибетцы должны были радоваться присоединению своей страны к чужому государству и уничтожению компартией того уклада жизни, который их вполне устраивал.


Китайцы виноваты в жестокости, тибетцы в своем недальновидном поведении. Не последовав за техническим прогрессом, тибетцы обрекли себя на то, чтобы быть в подчинении государству, которое за этим прогрессом последовало и стало намного более сильно в военном отношении. Но потом вместо того, чтобы подчиниться более сильному, тибетцы начали бесполезное сопротивление. У китайцев не было цели истребить тибетцев, пересажать в тюрьмы, издеваться над ними, они просто хотели включить Тибет в состав своего государства. Но, разумеется, это требовало от тибетцев начать придерживаться правил нового государства. Реформы планировалось провести постепенно, с помощью тибетских верхов. И верхи, кстати, были не против двигаться в этом направлении, т.к. понимали, что выбора у них нет. Но потом лодку раскачали и запустили колесо насилия кхампа и амдова, о чем в книге подробно написано.




> Притом, что "китайские войска вели себя примерно, китайцы вкладывали огромное количество сил и денег в развитие Тибета". Но в библиотеках и Интернете легко найти совсем другие факты, почему-то в данном случае не обсуждаемые.


Речь про начало 50-х. Какие конкретно факты? Может, деньги на самом деле не вкладывались, дороги, электростанции, аэропорт и прочее не строились? А, к примеру, индийский представитель наврал в своих воспоминаниях о любви тибетцев к китайцам в то время?




> В предисловии к книге обозначен главный подход: аргументы надо строить не на "анормальных и нецелесообразных взаимоотношениях", а исходя из сегодняшней реальности (цитата из тибетского коммуниста Пунцога Вангьяла). Но Пунцог Вангьял первым из тибетцев стал коммунистом, чтобы менять Тибет на китайских принципах, т.к. считал его строй "нецелесообразным". Он немало помог установлению власти КНР в Тибете. А "сегодняшнюю реальность" диктует КПК. Выходит, тибетцам надо просить мелкие уступки и постепенно становиться китайцами?


Не совсем поняла, то есть, по-вашему, нужно строить аргументы на анормальных и нецелесообразных отношениях и не исходить из сегодняшней реальности?

А то, что китайский строй был более целесообразен, чем тибетский, очевидно, и история это подтвердила. И почему тибетцам надо становиться китайцами? Пусть тибетцы остаются тибетцами, но живут в более целесообразном строе.




> "Построение образа "независимого Тибета" диаспорой также основано на упрощенных символах – старый Тибет как идеальная страна (Шангрила), незаконная оккупация, геноцид, репрессии, насильственная ассимиляция, справедливая борьба за права человека, свободу и независимость... Однако, по нашему мнению, этот стереотип так же, как китайский, построен на политическом мифотворчестве и отрицании истории" (на странице 27). Все, что сказано до слова "Шангрила" включительно – неверно, а все, что после него и до многоточия – это факты, а не политическое мифотворчество или отрицание истории. Повторяю: это может проверить каждый.


Ваш ответ в целом голословен и этот абзац, в частности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Со всеобщего позволения, закрою тему, вполне достаточно высказанных противоположных мнений, кто интересуется - пусть купит книгу и составит свое.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2011)

----------

